# Dougie toilet training



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Dougie is doing great in most things. He's learnt sit, go to bed and come seems to be good. I couldn't decide what to do Re crate training. I had decided to get up in the night so he didn't go in his crate but on the first night changed my mind as didn't want him thinking that if he cried I would come to him. He is waking a couple of times usually around 3 then 5am. We have been leaving him to cry so far but I think I should mow try going and letting him out, obviously not talking to him etc. Will this make him think that crying gets our attention as I am changing my routine?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

With Molly I would put her to bed at around 10pm so when we first got her I would take her out after about 4 hours take her on her pad to pee or poo and then put her back in her crate. I would take her out before she would cry cause I didn't want her to associate crying with being taken out 

If she would cry at night I could tell if it was just to be a baby or if she had to go. Different sounds


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Turns out I needn't have worried. I decided last night that I would get up and take him to pee. I was awake at 2,3&4 but not because he whined, it was because it was on my mind that I needed to get up! He was quite from 10pm to 5.45am and no toilet on paper in crate. He seems to be needing less wees in general. I worked on putting him in his crate for all naps yesterday and it seems to have done the trick, he loves it now. Wonder Dougie is back! Although he has chewed my laptop lead, my fault for leaving it out! &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute He could chew my laptop anytime ha! He sounds like he is doing great!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Elaine - he is like a Teddy - very cute and like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

You are both doing great, Dougie will soon be able to get through the night and you'll get more sleep before you know it. Stick at it 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

